# Can you help identify this Ludwigia?



## thesawguy (Oct 27, 2012)

I thought it was Ludwigia ovalis but was informed that it might not be. Can you identify it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's opposite-leaved, so it cannot be. Might just be repens. Where did you get it?


----------



## thesawguy (Oct 27, 2012)

I got it at an LFS that sometimes mislables their plants. Yeah, though, repens sounds pretty likely.


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

That sure looks like ludwigia repens broadleaf


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Plant Freak said:


> That sure looks like ludwigia repens broadleaf


 Do You mean a particular distinguishable variant of L. repens? By googling after "Ludwigia repens broadleaf" I've found only pics of what I'd consider as "standard" L. repens, and "Broadleaf Ludwigia" as one of the common names of L. repens.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No specific variant as far as I know. 'broadleaf' is a bit superfluous there.


----------



## thesawguy (Oct 27, 2012)

Turns out to be L. palustris I think.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

thesawguy said:


> Turns out to be L. palustris I think.


Looks like a good fit.


----------

